# Has it all calmed down yet??



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jesus I do a shift at work and I miss the lot. :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Couple of race riots yesterday mate but thats if really.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

on here or out in the real world?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> on here or out in the real world?


On here.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah it's gone deathly quiet, though i can imagine robsta and pscarb are still seething.

Personally i like how things have calmed down, it was posting just for posting sake nothing really constructive.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Couple of race riots yesterday mate but thats if really.


Missed the fcukin lot mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what thread? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan!:2430555 said:


> what thread? lol


There were 2 one about mixed race relationships and one about white kids acting black.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

deleted?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah it's gone deathly quiet, though i can imagine robsta and pscarb are still seething.
> 
> Personally i like how things have calmed down, it was posting just for posting sake nothing really constructive.


Not at all mate


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok just robsta then :wink:

Though he seemed a bit upset how lorian didn't mention the need for a new mod first, which i thought was rather odd seeing as he is the admin afterall, so can do pretty much as he pleases.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wow


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

anyone get banned?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta banned himself before he started kicking ass !!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Milky said:


> Robsta banned himself before he started kicking ass !!


lets have a look at that shoulder routine mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah it's gone deathly quiet, though i can imagine robsta and pscarb are still seething.
> 
> Personally i like how things have calmed down, it was posting just for posting sake nothing really constructive.


Its deathly quite but people are working away in the background.

Hey! I had some intelligent and enlightening posts!



Dazzza said:


> Ok just robsta then :wink:
> 
> Though he seemed a bit upset how lorian didn't mention the need for a new mod first, which i thought was rather odd seeing as he is the admin afterall, so can do pretty much as he pleases.


Yeah I thought that too, but who knows how it works.



eezy1 said:


> anyone get banned?


I'm too awesome to get banned, but don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I wouldn't speak too soon lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

This has only happened cos of these sodding riots yano..... :lol:


----------

